# John Wick 4: Tonnenweise Action im neuen Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *John Wick 4: Tonnenweise Action im neuen Trailer* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: John Wick 4: Tonnenweise Action im neuen Trailer


----------



## plusminus (14. November 2022)

Etwas mehr Handlung und Atmosphäre hätte den ersten Teilen schon gut getan , somit keine Option mehr für mich .

90% zusammengeschnittene !!! völlig Wirklichkeitsfremde  Aktion und Kampfszenen denen das Auge sowieso nicht mehr folgen kann , ist mir kein Geld wert .


----------



## Speedbone (14. November 2022)

Stimmen Änderung von McShane ..... Die neue Past ja garnicht die alte war so schön rauchig


----------



## Regenerator (14. November 2022)

Teil 1 war noch okay (ich würde 5 von 10 Punkten vergeben). Teile 2 und 3 waren völlig hirnrissig - und höchstens noch für 15-jährige beeindruckend, die sich jeden FSK-18-Rotz reinziehen, um auf dem Schulhof den wyldesten Diggah zu markieren.

Teil 4 riecht schon wieder förmlich nach "Fast & Furious"-Zielgruppe.


----------



## Bandicoot (14. November 2022)

Schöne Popcorn Action mit Keanu, ich Feier die Filme, wie ein 15 Jähriger. Außerdem, eine geile Soundkulisse um das Heimkino auszufahren.
Es ist der 4. Teil einer Geschichte und es was klar das sie die Action toppen müssen. Ich zieh es mir rein und hoffe auf einen unterhaltsamen Film.
Jooohn _ fucking _Wick... 

Auszug zu McShane Stimme im Trailer.

Es ist keine Seltenheit, dass Sprecher aus Termingründen für einen Trailer nicht verfügbar sind, aber dann im fertigen Film wieder ihre Stammrollen übernehmen können. Gut möglich also, dass Lutz Riedel nur für den Trailer eingesprungen ist – und im März 2023 dann wieder die Stimme von Klaus-Dieter Klebsch im Kinosaal zu hören sein wird. Die deutschen „John Wick“-Fans jedenfalls halten die Daumen gedrückt.

PS, wenn ihr Herrn Klebsch gern hört, empfehle ich unsere Doku Sender. Da ist er und "Brad Pitt" auch sehr aktiv!


----------



## floppyexe (14. November 2022)

Mein Gott was hat Ian McShane für eine kack Synchronstimme.


----------



## XXTREME (16. November 2022)

Ich gehöre mit meinen ü50 zwar nicht mehr zur "15 jährigen Fast&Furious Gruppe" wie "Hater" Regenerator das so schön nennt aber ich steh auf so´n Scheisss  ..... gekauft !!


----------

